# Comment accéder aux touches inexistante du clavier iBook ???



## gosthrider (21 Mai 2004)

Bien l'bonjour m'ssieurs dames!

Alors: étant donné que les claviers de portables sont minimalistes, et que mon iBook G4 ne déroge pas à la règle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un clavier virtuel COMPLET sur lequel je pourrais trouver les touches "page up / page down" par exemple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai bien essayé le bon vieux clavier virtuel d'os 9, mais les touches recherchées ne sont pas dessus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bigre, comment faire???

...Ou alors, quelqu'un m'explique comment je peux changer de vue dans nascar 2003 sans passer par les touches page up &amp; down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas la peine de me dire de trouver un clavier USB...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## gosthrider (21 Mai 2004)

Arff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de trouver! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.assistiveware.com/keystrokes.php

Bon, ben on oublie la question alors, veuillez m'excuser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M'enfin c'est toujours pareil, je trouve rien et quand je post un truc dans le forum, 2 secondes après je trouve solution à mon problème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a vraiment des jours où faut pas chercher à comprendre...


----------



## drs (21 Mai 2004)

salut

bah pour le page up, page down, par exemple, tu appuies sur FN et sur les touches fléchées haut et bas...
y'en a plein d'autre des fonctions avec la touche FN (comme FoNction, ou alors FonctioN)
Normalement, ces fonctions supplémentaires sont sérigraphiées sur les touches

alex


----------

